# Cute Baby Bunnies!!!



## JerseyXGirl (Dec 1, 2009)

Here are four pics of my baby bunnies.  



















These are just pet quality bunnies.  Momma is an Hotot X and Daddy is a ND.  The third pic was alittle fuzzy but that bunny has more gray/black then what appears in the photo. 

My other Hotot Momma had 4 new kits last night so I'm super excited to see what they look like


----------



## big brown horse (Dec 1, 2009)

OH, they are so cute!!!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Dec 1, 2009)

NOOOOO...NOT WITH THE CHAINSAW!!!!!

lol.  They are VERY cute.  Makes me excited to get our new bunz.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Dec 1, 2009)

That's what my DH said when he saw the pics "Nice chainsaw there dear" LOL


----------



## houndit (Dec 2, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful color on that first kit!

 But I'm cracking up! The wide eyed glance at the chainsaw is tooo much! 
 "I'll be good, I'll be good!"


----------

